# This Sunday



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Its that time of year again which so many of us will find hard - Mothers Day 

I didnt want to make a big thing about it - but its happening and whilst its lovely for those who can enjoy this day or who still have hope - its a hard one for us on here to deal with 

So I just wanted to send you all a big  and remind you that you are not on your own  We can get through it ................ together.

But I have to admit .................. I will be avoiding ******** for a start! 

Love and hugs to you all.

Debs xxx


For anyone reading who has not moved over to the Moving On Boards but is struggling with Mothers Day - please follow this link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283806.msg4936492;topicseen#msg4936492


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you, its a very difficult day love and hugs xx


----------



## mrsticktock (Jun 12, 2010)

You took the words right out of my mouth.  It seems everywhere you go there are reminders of what you're not.

I realised that I was miscarrying on Mothers Day a few years ago and it still feels crap but I have a lovely hubby who puts up with all my ups and downs.  

Love and hugs to all that will find this weekend difficult xx


----------



## Stubborn (Jul 1, 2011)

Buying the cards for mum and MIL were difficult.  In the shop I even saw a card 'from the bump'.  

But I didn't cry


----------



## Susan01 (Aug 12, 2009)

A lovely message Debs.   to you.


----------



## Rowan22 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have to admit I hate it and would forget about it entirely if I didn't want to do something for my own mother. 
I wish the adverts weren't so unending on TV. I've also been followed online all week by a particular website, which I looked at last Sunday. The site's doing a big Mother's Day promotion and everytime I looked at any site, including this one, all week, there it was advertising its promotion at the bottom or the side of the page. Picture of a young, very young mother dancing with her little girl. AAAAH!
Cards, yes. I know exactly what you mean, Stubborn. In fact, my dh was the one who bought them. 
It doesn't feel like a year since we last had to go through this. 
Hugs to all of you.   

Rowanxxx


----------



## kazw32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hugs to all x miscarried 1st ivf 5 yrs ago today, then miscarried the next 4 aswell . time to move on.
Feeling very sad today, will it get any easier. x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Big hugs to everyone.  Thought it was only be that doesn't like today.


----------

